# Suddenly can't keep weight on Snorkels



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

She had a senior panel a few weeks ago and a urinalysis shortly after that - everything is fine. So I don't think it's diabetes.

Before we moved here she was eating 4.5 oz a day. After we got here she started losing a little weight so I upped it to 6 oz and attributed it to increased exercise because she was running alot more.

She gets weighed every Friday and 8 days ago she had dropped from 10.1 pounds to 9.1 pounds. A whole pound in a week. I was pretty freaked out, so I increased her food to a minimum of 10 oz per day.

All that food made her sick. yesterday she got weighed again and had only gained 5 ounces. She had been pretty constipated but had a giant poop after she weighed and probably lost 3 oz from that poop.

And, she looks puffy. She doesn't have much of a waistline any more and at 9.6 pounds she ought to look really thin. 

Anyone have any thoughts besides maybe cancer? I want to take her in to the vet next week but it's like me - I rarely go get tests on myself because I always think the worst and I don't wanna know. So I told myself I'd take her in last week and i didn't.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't really have any info to offer but hoping the very best...sending puppy prayers. 

Yogi is much larger weighing 29lbs but he varies within a lb often.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Is the weather much different from where you moved? I always look at that as a culprit if it is. Hot, cold, more allergens etc.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Is the weather much different from where you moved? I always look at that as a culprit if it is. Hot, cold, more allergens etc.


You think? the temps have been about the same - it's been coolish here and definitely not hot - but of course the pollen is different and she is getting more exercise.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I would imagine it could be any number of reasons. Madison's body has changed a lot since she's gotten old. She used to have these big muscular hindquarters and now her little back legs barely have any meat on them. She's at a nice weight but because her back legs are so atrophied she doesn't appear to have a waistline either. I've also had to up her food intake to keep her from getting too thin. She's a really small Dachshund and weighs somewhere around 8 lbs. I think I started her out at 3.8 oz per day but she was losing weight. I've slowly upped her intake over the time she's been on raw and she now gets about 4.5 and is maintaining pretty well. 
I don't know if their needs just change due to aging and you have to make adjustments but I guess jumping to 10 oz of food a day for Snorkels would be too much at once. If she started to gain then maybe she just needs a *little* more to get back up to a good weight. I'd definitely keep an eye on her if you think she's looking puffy. I don't really know what that would mean other than water retention for some reason. 
This post is seriously not helpful huh? 
Well, you know we're all pulling for Miss Snorks and want her to be healthy and happy so give her smooches for all of us and keep us in the loop on how she's doing. If it'll make you feel any better I'll mail Madison to you and she can keep you awake every night for the next year and you'll forget about anything else other than wanting to sleep. Does that make me seem any more helpful?? :wink:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Donna, I would take her for a week if we lived closer so you could get some sleep!

honestly, I don't know how you do it. Adding Parker was like adding five dogs. Everything is more complicated, even going out into the yard. hubby says it feels like we have a dozen. I thought well we probably don't - Donna DOES have ten and she would think three is a piece of cake.


----------



## Kbug (Oct 23, 2011)

Puffiness could be from pulmonary/circulatory issues or even salt intake and kidney issues. I'd have another look by the cardiologist because generic puffiness can be an precursor to pulmonary edema.

Kbug


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

How about Cushing's or thyroid trouble? Also, there's no chance she's got roundworms or anything does she? I've read they can cause a potbelly in puppies. 
Also, I know you've had her heart checked fairly recently, but sometimes if they go into heart failure, they retain water. Although, thats out the door because you said she's been running around a lot, so I'm sure if her heart was that bad she'd have keeled over by now.
I hate it so much when our pups get old, it's like the old pug here, I'm watching all the time to see if there are any symptoms of something new happening to him.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Maybe her heart is working so well that her metabolism is sky rocketing?  

Jingles for sweet snorkels and for your sanity.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i don't think it's cushings because she isn't drinking excessively and she doesn't have a pot belly. She just looks like she ate a ton of food. Which she has. But she doesn't weigh more. She is seeming to deny the laws of physics.

I wish I COULD take her to the cardiologist - in indiana he came to town every two weeks and here it's every month. And last week was the week she was here. I think she's pretty much a check-up person and not someone to go to when Snorkels is sick. Last time it took me two months to get an appointment.

Thanks for the input - I'll see if I can quit wussing out and take her to the vet next week. At least he could do an x-ray to make sure her lungs aren't filling up. And of course his cure-all is antibiotics. Erk. I just don't want her to have cancer and of course since I am the pessimist in my family I think the worst.

And maybe I'm just imagining a bunch of stuff that's not there. The mechanics of her running probably force her to use 10 times the energy of most dogs.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> I hate it so much when our pups get old, it's like the old pug here, I'm watching all the time to see if there are any symptoms of something new happening to him.


you do that too? i thought it was just me. Some days I think I'm looking so hard for something wrong I'm bound to find it. I don't do that with Rebel or Parker. I was ready to take her to the ER yesterday and hubby took her out in the yard so she could pee before we left - she ran like crazy and had a humongous poop, and was back to normal.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I know this probably won't help, but what are you weighing her on? Is it the exact same scale and could the calibration have change when you made the move? I know that my scale went haywire just before it died and I had to get a new one. Maybe her weight isn't that different and the puffiness is actually from the increased food amount. 

You said her blood work, and UA were okay and she is running a lot more so it sounds like she is acting okay. Maybe this time it is actually mechanical error.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

It's at the vet's office, but I know that scale was wrong on Parker. It weighed him two pounds off. I should get a scale at home i can weigh her on.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

xellil said:


> It's at the vet's office, but I know that scale was wrong on Parker. It weighed him two pounds off. I should get a scale at home i can weigh her on.



The vets scale was always wrong with Chelsy. They'd put her on the same digital scale that they would put the 150 pound dogs on and swear she hadn't lost any weight when I knew she was losing weight. 

I would get a digital scale for home use and always use the same one for her. That way you can be sure it's the same thing every time. You can pick them up at Bed Bath and Beyond with the 40% off coupon, or at Walmart cheap. The one we have does 1/2 pound increments.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I have a digital scale from Target that weighs .5 increments...I usually weigh Yogi every other week at least. Ok, call me crazy but have a 10lb barbell that stays by the scale to make sure it is reading correctly and most times it is .5 off.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok, I will do that. She just doesn't seem frail like she normally does when she is less than 10 pounds.

And frogdog I just tried to do her anal glands and nothing came out. Hubby said when he was wiping her rear end yesterday a bunch of black gunk ran out. Do you think they expelled then? I'm afraid I'm not doing it right. The video I watched says it is painful and when we go to the vet she tries like crazy to get away. She didn't do that with me.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

She might not need expressing...sometimes when I would do our dogs - nothing...when it did come out it was like dirty water with a stinch you don't forget. Usually with mine...you could feel the glands impacted and just squeeze...if it feels like nothing when you do it...probably is nothing or mine were like that.

They may have when your husband wiped.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Sending miss snorkels lots of positive vibes. I agree, definitely see if you can get a scale to weigh her yourself! I'm a worry wart too and when I see just about anything out of the usual with my dogs you can bet I'm going to be researching the symptoms as quick as I can. My boyfriend calls me "Google Girl", I need a cape and everything. Keep us updated! As a side note, Puck looks sort of bloated sometimes as well, chicken tends to make him really gassy for some reason and he starts whining and freaking out when he has gas. You can hear his stomach gurgling and all. Does she seem like she might be gassy?


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Consider the calorie content of the food. For example, venison and fish have significantly fewer calories than beef and most pork. Also, consider the amount of sodium. There may be a high natural sodium content in the water. If there is no logical solution have a complete thyroid panel done. Then, look for other possibilities.

Mine do not like it when the anal glands are done but if done correctly (gentle but firm) it should not be painful. Poop that is a bit on the dry side and with too much bone should release the contents of the glands naturally. The glands should not be completely empty. Just not overly full or causing a problem. The ol' kibble solution to full anal glands also works for PMR. Add a couple of teaspoons to 1 tablespoon of canned pumpkin, not pie filling, or baked sweet potato to each meal for 3 days or until not needed. Any high fiber food that adds bulk will work. The result will be kibble like poop. The volume (size) of the poop will put pressure on the glands and cause them to express the fluid.


----------



## dustinshaw98 (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't have any idea. I hope it's nothing serious and the visit to the vet will take care of it.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

CavePaws said:


> Sending miss snorkels lots of positive vibes. I agree, definitely see if you can get a scale to weigh her yourself! I'm a worry wart too and when I see just about anything out of the usual with my dogs you can bet I'm going to be researching the symptoms as quick as I can. My boyfriend calls me "Google Girl", I need a cape and everything. Keep us updated! As a side note, Puck looks sort of bloated sometimes as well, chicken tends to make him really gassy for some reason and he starts whining and freaking out when he has gas. You can hear his stomach gurgling and all. Does she seem like she might be gassy?


yes, she's definitely been gassy a few times. She had some stinky farts which she usually doesn't and I heard her stomach gurgling too! I think I was super overfeeding her. But she hasn't gurgled or farted since I cut her food down a little bit although it's still higher than normal. I'll get a scale. 



> Consider the calorie content of the food. For example, venison and fish have significantly fewer calories than beef and most pork. Also, consider the amount of sodium. There may be a high natural sodium content in the water. If there is no logical solution have a complete thyroid panel done. Then, look for other possibilities.


she's been getting beef mostly, with some fish and her ground up turkey with bones but I've been trying to feed her fatty rich meat. It doesn't have any added sodium but it's hard to know how much is there naturally.

She's had a thyroid panel done at least three times but I can't remember the last time. It's probably been a year or so. I should get them to check again, thanks.

Unfortunately, the pumpkin never worked for her anal glands. On dry food she got alot of pumpkin and green beans and they still never expelled themselves. I'm going to try it again in a few days. her poop has never been normal, either. She struggles to poop every single time. Sometimes I think she must have some physical deformity in her rear end so things don't pop out back there like they should. 

It does seem she is looking more normal and not so bloated so i do hope the scale is wrong and she isn't as skinny as they say she is.

Thanks very much for all your help. After I get the scale maybe I'll know better if she is really losing weight so fast.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Chelsy could never poop easily either. Once I got her on the right diet and solved the bloody colitis, it turned to solid rocks coming out of her. We just used a lot of liver and walking to get her to even manage to go at all. I think it's something with these long dogs and their backs. Maybe they just have too much space to transverse in those intestines!

Now Rocky on the other hand.....we have trouble plugging him up.

And Shade is just right. Must be from all those years of eating socks.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

My vet actually said that - long flat backs and a flat rear so they can't "aim down" so to speak. 

Another lovely thing we've bred into our dogs - the inability to poop and expel anal glands properly.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i can't believe i missed a snorkel's post...

if she's puffy, then she's retaining water....which can mean nothing or something.

since most of the food they eat is made up of water, isn't it possible the increased food....might cause a little puffiness....?

maybe split into two meals a day since you're increasing?

and pumpkin and green beans are gas causers.....

otherwise, she is getting more exercise and it sounds like your honey expressed her anal glands....


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

yep, she's not puffy any more. We went from 4.5 oz a day I think to almost 10 oz a day. I know, I know. I freaked out a little bit.

I dropped her back down to 6 oz. and she's much better. Not laying around all bloated up, burping and farting. And the excess food also constipated her. She had a huge poop a couple of days ago that was about three days worth of poop I think.

I haven't fed her green beans or pumpkin in a long time - that was way back when she was on dry food. 

I should be able to get a scale tomorrow. She does feel thin to me. I'm not letting her run around very much this week to see if she puts the weight back on. Or if the scale was wrong, she should be above 10 pounds.

If she's staying thin, I'll take her in for tests. I don't want to wait until she weighs five pounds before I realize something is wrong.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I have this image in my head of a fat bloated Snorkels laying on a pillow that you have to carry her from room to room on because she's so blown up she can't walk. Burp, fart, belch, pfffftttt....:heh:
I gave all my guys some pork ribs yesterday since I'm on a teeth cleaning mission with the Plaque Attack. I woke up to what sounded like pebbles being dropped on the floor this morning. It was one of the dogs pooping bony little rock hard poops. So much fun....


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> I have this image in my head of a fat bloated Snorkels laying on a pillow that you have to carry her from room to room on because she's so blown up she can't walk. Burp, fart, belch, pfffftttt....:heh:
> I gave all my guys some pork ribs yesterday since I'm on a teeth cleaning mission with the Plaque Attack. I woke up to what sounded like pebbles being dropped on the floor this morning. It was one of the dogs pooping bony little rock hard poops. So much fun....


yes, it was pretty much like that. And I guess because she doesn't have teeth when she burps her cheeks blow out like a chipmunk. It's very entertaining.

So they ate the bones in the pork chops? People tell me constipation is better than diarrhea!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

donna...at least it wasn't the trail of terror.....and no need for ben wa balls. 

nikie....you really have to start breathing....

4.5 oz to 10? have you lost your mind? LOL

her heart is smaller....she's getting blood to her brain and the circulation has improved....that's what happens when an enlarged heart gets even a little smaller....less work feeding the heart and brain....more ability to spread the love to other parts of the body.

she's been running more. it's no wonder that she's lost a little weight...

take her up slowly and buy your own scale. she doesn't need the vet yet.

she's not drinking more than usual, right? she's not showing signs of anything but snorkels, right?

take her food intake up slowly...maybe divvy her into two meals so it's not too much at once....and breathe.

let the poor thing run. feed accordingly...what's the worst that can happen?


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> yes, it was pretty much like that. And I guess because she doesn't have teeth when she burps her cheeks blow out like a chipmunk. *Lily's cheeks do that too. And when she farts, it scares her so badly she'll leap up and run from it. * It's very entertaining.
> 
> So they ate the bones in the pork chops? People tell me constipation is better than diarrhea!


And I would be one of those people that agree. Diarrhea is the spawn of Satan whereas hard pebbly poo is no big deal.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

So far Snorkels farts have been silent. But deadly. They smell like roses  - It would be more fun if she ran from them. Hubby has been telling me for a long time she is way too much of a lady to fart but when they were taking a nap the other day he found out otherwise and STILL tried to blame it on Rebel.

Re, I definitely wasn't thinking when I started throwing food at her. I panicked a little bit. She's pretty normal overall. No excessive drinking, just this weird weight loss. I don't think she has the symptoms of addison's or cushings but of course I thought about cancer. Her heart rate is normal and we went down to the barn tonight and she ran all the way there and all the way back so she's feeling pretty good today. 

Maybe it really is the extra exercise. Donna knows with that dorkus running style it probably takes alot of energy! I really need to try to get a video of it. And she can run a long way now - the barn is probably 30 yards away.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i'm just gently teasing you a little....i know you know her better than anyone, but she is an old lady with a heart that has improved..

you aren't used to that.

but she's doin' her thang, because she has better circulation than she's had in a while....and maybe you won't ever get used to it...

just throw food at her more slowly....

absent other symptoms.....don't you think weight loss could be part scale, part increase in activity and joy de vivre?


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

xellil said:


> It's at the vet's office, but I know that scale was wrong on Parker. It weighed him two pounds off. I should get a scale at home i can weigh her on.


We use the vet scale at Banfield to weigh Buck and I always weight him at LEAST 3 or 4 times because the weight can vary by 5 pounds either way. I have never been able to get the same weight twice in a row. On this forum, whenever we talk about weight, I always say he is 55-60 lbs because he is somewhere in that area... although he has probably grown some by now and likely weighs more. 

Anyhow, my point is that the scale I weigh Buck on is a vet's scale and is VERY unreliable.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Maybe with all this running and happiness, this is her new 'normal' weight and you're just not used to it? If she can run to the barn and back, it sure sounds like she is feeling okay. 

Although I'm sure she's happy with you almost doubling her daily food! Can I send Shade to live with you ?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> We use the vet scale at Banfield to weigh Buck and I always weight him at LEAST 3 or 4 times because the weight can vary by 5 pounds either way. I have never been able to get the same weight twice in a row. On this forum, whenever we talk about weight, I always say he is 55-60 lbs because he is somewhere in that area... although he has probably grown some by now and likely weighs more.
> 
> Anyhow, my point is that the scale I weigh Buck on is a vet's scale and is VERY unreliable.


in indiana they used the little baby scales. And they normally weighed her on two different scales just to be sure. Here, they use the big one. I bet that's the problem.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

chowder said:


> Maybe with all this running and happiness, this is her new 'normal' weight and you're just not used to it? If she can run to the barn and back, it sure sounds like she is feeling okay.
> 
> Although I'm sure she's happy with you almost doubling her daily food! Can I send Shade to live with you ?


Sure! Although the way I'm going I'd probably get him up to 200 pounds. Rebel has lost almost 10 pounds since we got here and I was doing pretty much the same thing to him. He's looking pretty fat again.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> We use the vet scale at Banfield to weigh Buck and I always weight him at LEAST 3 or 4 times because the weight can vary by 5 pounds either way. I have never been able to get the same weight twice in a row. On this forum, whenever we talk about weight, I always say he is 55-60 lbs because he is somewhere in that area... although he has probably grown some by now and likely weighs more.
> 
> Anyhow, my point is that the scale I weigh Buck on is a vet's scale and is VERY unreliable.


i agree. the other day we weighed bubba and he weighs 24.5 pounds. arghhhhhhh...

i have to weigh him again today to see if that changes.

but i do know he has gained weight by looking at him, because i can't quite get this once a day thing down right.....

honest, xelill.....i think she's fine. post a pic of her or two....right now. i command thee.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Hmmm... So Rebel is losing weight too...? Methinks the new and improved amount of exercise be the culprit.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm going to agree with every one and think it's the exercise. Maddie has gotten to thin and I can't seem to get it back on. I think when it started I was feeding allot of wild game and it was a little to lean. Now I have had to change her back to kibble and I'm feeding her more food than Richter is getting and still not seeing much change. Her new obsession is digging after moles so I think that is what is doing it. I too have thought of cancer she has allot of lumps on her belly but I don't want to know and she is feeling good, I mean really good playing a little and barking with delight after eating.

I think she is just using it all up digging, I'm trying to keep her from escaping me and going into the neighbors to dig but we are going for a walk today so she will get it run off again. I'm really busy for the next 2 weeks so maybe she will put some weight on.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

How come you had to change Maddie back to kibble?

I'll try to get some photos of Snorkels from the top.

yes, Rebel was eating at 1% because I just couldn't get him below 105. Now he's at 2 percent and looking even skinnier - last time I weighed him he was 96 so I'm thinking I'll increase to 3%.

I know they are exercising more but i didn't realize it was that much more.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

if the lumps and bumps are not hard and immovable, they are probably fatty lipomas, which dogs get with age...well, many dogs get them.

why for are you feeding kibble? to put on weight? or financial?

because in truth, all maddie needs is some good old fashioned fat. animal fat.  cheaper cuts of meat. pork...


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

There soft I think there just fatty lumps. Well I didn't want to admit it but I'm a dummy and counted my chickens before they hatched. I was hoping I was going to get more wild game during hunting season and that my husband was going to get an elk. So I switched them all over but didn't have the meat in the freezer like Liz did before she switched.

I was able to get 4 white tail doe's but there is just not that much meat on them and I used it all about up. When I was feeding all 4 they were rally going through it. I just can't afford to buy it in the groc stores I can't find that good of prices. We don't have things like ethnic markets here. I still do feed them some chicken legs and thighs sometimes but even those I pay .99 cents a lb. That's the cheapest meat I can find at the store.

I'm going to work on it but not going to do it full on till I have a bunch of meat so I don't have to fail again. I put her and Richter back on it because they are the ones I never had a problem with allergies. I almost kept Maddie on it and put Marlo back on kibble but I had to be very careful about what I fed her or she would get a rash on her belly. So I just made it easy on myself. I do feel guilty but they both seem to be happy and gobble it up. I still put things like eggs and cooked liver and left over meat my little 94 year old friend gives me in there food so it's not so boring. I do get my liver for free.

Yes yes I'm a failer


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Herzo said:


> There soft I think there just fatty lumps. Well I didn't want to admit it but I'm a dummy and counted my chickens before they hatched. I was hoping I was going to get more wild game during hunting season and that my husband was going to get an elk. So I switched them all over but didn't have the meat in the freezer like Liz did before she switched.
> 
> I was able to get 4 white tail doe's but there is just not that much meat on them and I used it all about up. When I was feeding all 4 they were rally going through it. I just can't afford to buy it in the groc stores I can't find that good of prices. We don't have things like ethnic markets here. I still do feed them some chicken legs and thighs sometimes but even those I pay .99 cents a lb. That's the cheapest meat I can find at the store.
> 
> ...


No one is ever a failure on this forum!! We're just really lucky that we can get chicken so cheap here or my dogs wouldn't be eating it, and they sure don't get much fancier then that. They got pork today because it was in the clearance bin and they were doing the 'happy doggie dance' over that! Giving yours eggs, liver, and left over meat is much better then most dogs get so I would say you are still a great 'furmommy'.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I am sorry that happened. It is what I was worried about because I have so many. Are there no restaraunt supply or meat packaging places near you? Game processors should be available - isn't there a decent amount of hunting in your area? Anyway I understand how hard it is. Stock up and maybe just being a freezer full ahead of the game will make a difference. I wouldn't count this as a failure just a glitch. :wink:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

did i hear you say you're a failure?

bite your tongue. you are not a failure....

you gotta do what you gotta do.....finances are a huge factor.....

what you can do is maybe go half and half with kibble and chicken.....until you can get the meat you need....and maybe you won't get the meat you need and your dogs will be on kibble....

you have to sleep at night....no more talk of failure. don't make me send snorkels over.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Of course you are not a failure! You have to do what you have to do. And even if you can get some raw meat and give them a bone for their teeth now and then you are way ahead of the game.

I agree - it can be really expensive. I haven't found alot of great bargains. But I only feed one big and two little dogs.

Snorkels is all ready to come, too - no feeling guilty!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

My computer knocked me off this morning so I'll try this again. Thanks everyone but it was just poor planing on my part. I do feel guilty feeding two raw and two kibble but they seem happy and I do give them raw bones. There is allot of things I need to get going on like press people more I just am not good at that. 

This is going to sound really bad but .....I..... work at a meat progressing plant during hunting season but in Oct I work such long hours and we are so busy I can't get much done. I did get the meat cutters to cut me some ribs in Nov when things had slowed down a little. I have to have them cut them from the back bone so I can cut them up and put them in the freezer.

People bring in meat that they want to donate all the time but I can't very well take it away from people that need it even though I would like to, bad me, bad me. I did get 4 white tails from a guy but that was a little bit weird to say the least. I wanted to meet him elsewhere but it was just to hard with working and I had to get game tags to even transport the deer to my house so I just had him bring them there then I freaked because I was a afraid my boss would think I was taking business away from him. It really didn't look good but he was ok with it, but I'm not sure how I will do it this year. 

It's hard because of the laws, unfortunately I can't just say go throw it in my truck.

When they started killing domestic livestock in Nov I told myself Shannon, your a big girl put on those big girl panty's and go out in the dump truck and get those hearts. So out the back I go then I'm looking at the poor critters standing there waiting to well you know. Ok so don't look at them, I lean over the dump truck and there they are looking at me again, the head that was just cut off. And so I just turned and went back inside.

So I'm a wimp I won't even hardly ever look into that room when there back there I don't turn my head and if I do it still remains in there, I did it once this year and I can still see that poor pigs legs moving without a head. Sure do wish sometimes I was tougher or that my husband was he hates killing as much as I do.

If I didn't work in Oct it would be so much easier to get it. I also have asked them to save me some hearts but haven't heard anything so I need to go do some more pushing, I hate to be such a pain.

And I need to find more people cleaning out there freezers.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ya know, as i was cutting up beef hearts today.....and i'm looking at one i took a picture of, it's a disembodied thing to me...

even rabbit heads didn't bother me...

i know i want to say 'buck up' and do it....but i won't because i know how hard it is for some people...

i was the kid sticking my head into dead bodies with the pathologist telling me to get out of the way, whilst others were vomiting...

but slice an eye or a nail below the nail line and i'm on the floor. i can hold a heart, a beating heart in my hand.....but don't put contacts in in my presence.

we all have our thang....this one is yours.

all we can do is get through this life best we can...and take baby steps....maybe one day you'll be able to.

i'm older than you and i still can't get a glaucoma test...that puff of air just freaks me out.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh my g-d I can hardly do it myself. They have the hardest time with me I HATE THE PUFF hate it I say.

I know I can't believe it bothers me that bad it's the killing part. I can skin a deer and cut it up no problem, I have had my arm clear up to my shoulder in a ewe pulling lambs. I have even pulled a lamb that had been dead a while ok that one got me it smelled so bad and I told my sister and mom if the legs came off I was going to lose it, the skin was coming off.

You would think I could be tougher I'll work on it. I can kill a mouse that has been wounded but it's even tough for me. If I can get mad I can do it but I have to be mad at it.

I think it's getting worse as I get older when I was a kid I just loved checking out the dead animals. It's funny it's the domestic that bugs me the most I wonder if it's the fact that I have been closer to them like having bum lambs and calves. Maybe they could do a study on me ha ha ha. To many pets.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

They can do the glaucoma test with light now 

Herzo, you obviously have a tender heart  - my husband is like you. He can't watch the dogs eat a lambs head. He doesn't even like to think their food came from someting that once had four legs.

He would make a great vegetarian.


----------

